# Findley SP this weekend



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be on site#119 this weekend. Stop by if your out or look for me on the lake, I'll be in the off white and gold MFG. 

By the way, the gills are moving up on the beds.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I fished it this past Sunday Sam.
A lot of Cats and a few gills. The water is really warm to the touch, feels like it is running close to 78 degress.
I may be there one day this weekend, all depends on conditions at erie.


----------



## soroker74 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have been going there for most of the season so far and have come back withat the very least with a bunch of catch and release but I have walked outh with a total of about 20-25 keepers mostly gills and pumpkinseeds, and just a couple of crappie. By the way whats up WalleyeGuy you remember me from the ogf party in Elyria earlier this year, I was there with harle96. I am off to Hinckley Reservation today I will let y'all know how that goes.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry Soroker.
I missed that party. I was sicker than a sheephead that weekend.
I kept that cold for nearly 3 weeks.
If I hit Findlay State Park, I will be in a camo canoe, 14 foot River Rouge with a 3 HP electric, leaving a heck of a wake behind me.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Cats started hitting pretty good. There's not too much to speak of in the lake anymore. You can have a few good days here and there, but until the white amurs are gone, look for the lake to continue to decline. There is no vegetation in the lake to filter the sediment so the lake will stay brown for quite a while. The lake needs a draw down so the vegetation can get a foothold again. Those white amurs need to be removed or thinned. (Just venting). I'm still out on site 242 for a few more weeks. 

WalleyeGuy, check your pm's.


----------

